# A solution for those impossible-to-get Vermont Castings remote controls?



## stripedbass (Aug 28, 2020)

I have a Vermont Castings Stardance (SDV30RF) direct vent gas stove . It uses gas logs. Mine is actually made for propane but has a conversion kit that allows me to use it with natural gas.

My model is no longer made by Vermont Castings. I love this stove. It comes with a remote control that's made by Honeywell (RT8220A 1032). I would like to keep my stove, especially since I've kept it in great condition. Since I have long-term plans of renting out my place, I have to ask myself whether I want to keep this stove. What if a tenant broke the remote control? While there are some universal remotes out there that can work with some VC stoves, my model, and a couple of others, cannot use these universal remotes because the original remotes had a comfort control feature. For example, the original remote can control the flame size and the fan speed.

My stove has a manual switch but it cannot adjust the flame size or fan speed. It just turns the stove on and off.

A few days ago, a VC dealer (not in my immediate area) but who goes the extra mile to take care of her customers looked into this issue for me after I explained to her the problem. She informed me  that VC was bought by Hearth & Home Technologies which also bought Heat & Glo. The dealer, after locating the right technician at Hearth & Home, was told that I could get something called a Honeywell to SIT conversion made by either Heat & Glo or Hearth & Home (she couldn't remember which). This would then enable me to use a Smart Stat Remote/Receiver.

Has anyone here encountered this terminology/solution?

I'm not a hearth technician, just a VC stove owner. I was just curious. I was really grateful for the the effort this dealer put in to get an answer for me (she even got me the part numbers). As some of you may know, it's impossible for customers to talk to Vermont Castings. They refer everyone to their dealers in one's area. But if a dealer did not install your stove, or you're not interested in ordering a whole new stove, he's really not interested in your problems, I feel.


----------



## Tech Guru (Sep 1, 2020)

I know at one point, which on a Stardance depended on the layout (i.e. which side the pilot was on) they had retrofit control systems: new valve, new pilot, new remote and receiver system that could be installed in place of the originals.  Worked well, but was not cheap.  System parameters changed in the sense that the new remote was power dependent, so it would need power for the flame & fan controls to work, although you would still have a manual function (basic on /off) that would work in extended power failures.  not sure whatever became of those, but IIRC the remote replacement was an Ambient Technologies branded one, and I don't think they exist anymore.

Found a link to the old Tech Bulletin explaining the kits - maybe see if you can find one (provided your stove is the proper version).



			http://rs.woodmanspartsplus.com/company_41/MHSC%20Technical%20Bulletin%20Issue%202010-04%20Honeywell%20Valve%20Replacement%20Kits.pdf


----------



## rwh63 (Sep 3, 2020)

can't you just run a thermostat line to it and handle it that way?  i have my radiance on a thermostat.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Sep 6, 2020)

Comfort Control System, made by Honeywell, is an excellent system in theory. The whole gas valve, and RF system, is powered by the dual thermo-piles in the pilot. all the ones manufactured since then ,  require wall power ,  or battery power . 
The remote not only controls the flame, but also the blower.

In reality, they were lemons. I heard of one service tech, that installed three different valves, before he found one that worked. They quit manufacturing this system in 2004. I have found some in stoves manufactured since then, as I believe they used up the rest of their stock.
I have converted probably about 10-12 systems like this, to newer control systems. A few I used the SIT conversion kit, and the rest I have come up with my own parts, and upgraded it to the ProFlame 2 system.

 (I know somebody will mention this, so I will say it first. Since I am replacing components that the stove wasn't tested with, I open myself up to being liable for any, and every thing that could possibly happen. But on the flip side, as a service tech, if I as much as look at a stove, I am responsible.
 If the ProFlame 2 system, or any quick drop out pilot, is installed PROPERLY, it will be safer than the Dual thermo-pile system. Certainly not to be done by the homeowner.)

If you are just worried about a broken remote, I have some of those laying around here. The problem with the Comfort Control system is, the main IC goes bad. I have spent extensive time and money researching this.


----------



## stripedbass (Sep 14, 2020)

Tech Guru,

I've spent some time reading your thoughtful response to my post (thanks). But I'm not a technician so it's hard to understand the link you kindly provided.



Tech Guru said:


> I know at one point, which on a Stardance depended on the layout (i.e. which side the pilot was on) they had retrofit control systems: new valve, new pilot, new remote and receiver system that could be installed in place of the originals.  Worked well, but was not cheap.  System parameters changed in the sense that the new remote was power dependent, so it would need power for the flame & fan controls to work, although you would still have a manual function (basic on /off) that would work in extended power failures.  not sure whatever became of those, but IIRC the remote replacement was an Ambient Technologies branded one, and I don't think they exist anymore.
> 
> Found a link to the old Tech Bulletin explaining the kits - maybe see if you can find one (provided your stove is the proper version).
> 
> ...


----------



## stripedbass (Sep 14, 2020)

Rwh63,

I don't think I can run a thermostat with my model. But I'm not 100% sure.



rwh63 said:


> can't you just run a thermostat line to it and handle it that way?  i have my radiance on a thermostat.


----------



## stripedbass (Sep 14, 2020)

Furnace To Fireplace,

Thanks for your response.

You have converted about a dozen of stoves like mine? What do you think of the SIT conversion kit?

My remote control is fine. I'm just worried about what would happen if it broke or got lost. Is it worth getting the SIT conversion kit plus some needed vent work that is unrelated to the remote but that I've put off?



Furnace To Fireplace said:


> Comfort Control System, made by Honeywell, is an excellent system in theory. The whole gas valve, and RF system, is powered by the dual thermo-piles in the pilot. all the ones manufactured since then ,  require wall power ,  or battery power .
> The remote not only controls the flame, but also the blower.
> 
> In reality, they were lemons. I heard of one service tech, that installed three different valves, before he found one that worked. They quit manufacturing this system in 2004. I have found some in stoves manufactured since then, as I believe they used up the rest of their stock.
> ...


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Sep 14, 2020)

stripedbass said:


> Furnace To Fireplace,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


The SIT conversion kit works, but it will dumb it down to where it is only flame on/off with the remote. The flame height and blower speed have to be adjusted by turning knobs located underneath the stove.


----------



## stripedbass (Sep 17, 2020)

Furnace To Fireplace said:


> The SIT conversion kit works, but it will dumb it down to where it is only flame on/off with the remote. The flame height and blower speed have to be adjusted by turning knobs located underneath the stove.



FTF,

Thanks.

That's definitely not as convenient as doing everything from one easy location.

Anyhow, I meant to include the info below in my original post (it shows the prices for the parts). I got it from that kind VC dealer:

*Part                                                        Part Number*
Natural Gas Conversion kit           #20010811 ($213.00)
(Honeywell to Sit conversion, made by Heat & Glo or Hearth & Home Technologies) 

Smart Stat Remote/Receiver          #smart-stat-hng 
(made by Heat & Glo).                    ($239.00)


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Sep 17, 2020)

stripedbass said:


> FTF,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


That is only for the gas valve. The blower speed control, and temp switch, are not included. You also have to get a remote, or wall switch to operate the gas valve. If you are converting from the Honeywell dual thermo-pile pilot, you will also need a complete new pilot assembly.


----------



## stripedbass (Sep 27, 2020)

Furnace To Fireplace said:


> That is only for the gas valve. The blower speed control, and temp switch, are not included. You also have to get a remote, or wall switch to operate the gas valve. If you are converting from the Honeywell dual thermo-pile pilot, you will also need a complete new pilot assembly.



FTF,

If I got all the needed parts to make the conversion work, how much do you think they would total?

On the other hand, a new VC Stardance (natural gas), that does not need any conversion, will cost around $3000?


----------



## Tlchello (Nov 15, 2020)

Furnace To Fireplace said:


> Comfort Control System, made by Honeywell, is an excellent system in theory. The whole gas valve, and RF system, is powered by the dual thermo-piles in the pilot. all the ones manufactured since then ,  require wall power ,  or battery power .
> The remote not only controls the flame, but also the blower.
> 
> In reality, they were lemons. I heard of one service tech, that installed three different valves, before he found one that worked. They quit manufacturing this system in 2004. I have found some in stoves manufactured since then, as I believe they used up the rest of their stock.
> ...



By any chance, do you happen to still have some of these remotes laying around? I have searched high and low for one. I am referring to the RT8220A .  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nel (Feb 5, 2022)

Tlchello said:


> By any chance, do you happen to still have some of these remotes laying around? I have searched high and low for one. I am referring to the RT8220A .  Thanks in advance.


Hello got 1 rt8220a in hand.


----------



## Emmab458 (Feb 19, 2022)

Nel said:


> Hello got 1 rt8220a in hand.


Hi my remote melted…. Do u have a remote I can purchase?


----------



## Nel (Feb 19, 2022)

Emmab458 said:


> Hi my remote melted…. Do u have a remote I can purchase?


Yes I do.
I'm in canada.
Send me a picture of your remote,it's is in very good condition .


----------



## ThomasNC (Mar 31, 2022)

Nel said:


> Yes I do.
> I'm in canada.
> Send me a picture of your remote,it's is in very good condition .
> 
> ...


Hi, I am also looking for this exact remote.  Do you have any more?


----------



## Nel (Mar 31, 2022)

ThomasNC said:


> Hi, I am also looking for this exact remote.  Do you have any more?


Yes I Do.
I'm just north of montreal.


----------



## ThomasNC (Apr 1, 2022)

Nel said:


> Yes I Do.
> I'm just north of montreal.


I’m still trying to fix mine but if I can’t I’ll reach out again, …however I’m in Hamilton, On ( bit of a drive) so we’d have to sort something out.  Thanks for replying.


----------



## Nel (Apr 9, 2022)

ThomasNC said:


> I’m still trying to fix mine but if I can’t I’ll reach out again, …however I’m in Hamilton, On ( bit of a drive) so we’d have to sort something out.  Thanks for replying.


I have both remote and a used ng  gas valve with the card .


----------



## RobertL (May 2, 2022)

Nel said:


> Yes I do.
> I'm in canada.
> Send me a picture of your remote,it's is in very good condition .
> 
> ...


Looking for this exact remote. My current remote has a damaged LCD display. Do you still have one I can buy from you? Kind regards, Robert Levert


----------



## Nel (May 3, 2022)

RobertL said:


> Looking for this exact remote. My current remote has a damaged LCD display. Do you still have one I can buy from you? Kind regards, Robert Levert


Hi. Robert
Yes we can work something out.


----------



## Nel (May 3, 2022)

Nel said:


> Hi. Robert
> Yes we can work something out.


Robert try rt8220 on kijiji web site


----------



## rwh63 (May 4, 2022)

why do people need a remote?  can't you just use a thermostat?  esp. a smart thermostat.


----------



## Tech Guru (May 6, 2022)

rwh63 said:


> why do people need a remote?  can't you just use a thermostat?  esp. a smart thermostat.


This is a specific remote operated gas valve system.  It cannot be wired alternately and retain all of it's function - the flame height, fan speed and thermostatic control is all only operational by the remote.  It was a pretty neat system it its day, but Honeywell just abandoned making it when they got out of the hearth control industry in the late aughties.  Some manufacturers came out with control retrofit kits (new valve, new remote system) but those are becoming disco'ed and harder to come across.


----------



## RemotelessNHopeless (Oct 4, 2022)

Nel said:


> I have both remote and a used ng  gas valve with the card .


Do you have another one of these remotes you can sell me?


----------



## Wingnut49707 (Oct 4, 2022)

I am also looking for one of these remotes.


----------



## Nel (Oct 4, 2022)

RemotelessNHopeless said:


> Do you have another one of these remotes you can sell me?


Remoteless.
Have a remote and Ng valve. With circuit board on a vavle tray .


----------



## Nel (Oct 4, 2022)

Wingnut49707 said:


> I am also looking for one of these remotes.


Yes l do.
Remote and full ng complet valve tray .


----------



## Chumley1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Nel said:


> Yes l do.
> Remote and full ng complet valve tray .


Seems to be a popular item.  I too am after an RT8220a but don't need the whole valve and cct board.  Do you have more of these.  Thx


----------



## Cmcd (Nov 3, 2022)

Hi Nel 
Do you have another remote?


----------



## Cmcd (Nov 3, 2022)

Nel said:


> Yes l do.
> Remote and full ng complet valve tray .


I also need one. Am I in luck?


----------



## patriciag (Nov 12, 2022)

Nel said:


> Hi. Robert
> Yes we can work something out.


Nel:
I have the same remote honeywell rt8220A-2.  The display works fine but no longer connects to the fireplace.  I've tried re-synching it with no luck.  Do you have anymore of these?  Not sure if these remotes can be fixed.  I'm new to this site so I apologize if I'm asking this in the wrong area.

Patriciag


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Nov 16, 2022)

UPDATE!
About the Vermont Castings/Honeywell remotes.
I have sold all of my used remotes that I had, and any remotes that I get in the future, I am going to save for my local customers.

I do have some of these valves, that I got to work again by swapping parts off of other non working valves.
I assumed in the past that when these valves go bad, it is always a fault in the control module on the bottom of the valve.  I just recently discovered that the pilot solenoid, and main burner solenoid go bad sometimes. So I swapped parts on the valves, and now have some functioning valves again.


----------



## Lbw (Nov 23, 2022)

Nel said:


> Hello got 1 rt8220a in hand.


I am also looking for this remote. Can you help?


----------



## Lbw (Nov 24, 2022)

Nel said:


> Yes I do.
> I'm in canada.
> Send me a picture of your remote,it's is in very good condition .
> 
> ...


Hi Nel, I am interested in this remote if you have one.


----------



## peter13c (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi, I am also looking for a rt8220a 1032 remote. If anyone can help let me know.


----------



## abby0077 (Nov 30, 2022)

hey Nel any chance having anymore remotes?


----------



## Clayt (Dec 18, 2022)

Fingerlakes Fireplace said:


> UPDATE!
> About the Vermont Castings/Honeywell remotes.
> I have sold all of my used remotes that I had, and any remotes that I get in the future, I am going to save for my local customers.
> 
> ...


FF;
Re: Vermont Castings - RV8310D,E  Receiver/Valve (Propane)
Perhaps I have a bad solenoid, I have the propane version.  I am on my second remote, …. Starting to act up again.  Everything seems to work however it often will not shut down when reaching the set temp, …. Say 70, …… it will sometimes heat to75 or 76 then shuts down.
Does it make sense that this could be a valve problem and not a problem with the remote?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Hctom (Dec 28, 2022)

Looks like my transistor on remote “burned out” anybody know of anyone who repairs these or has electronic diagram?


----------



## Nel (Jan 6, 2023)

Fingerlakes Fireplace said:


> UPDATE!
> About the Vermont Castings/Honeywell remotes.
> I have sold all of my used remotes that I had, and any remotes that I get in the future, I am going to save for my local customers.
> 
> ...


Good job.
Head scratching .
Works


----------



## Hctom (Jan 6, 2023)

Unfortunately my problem appears to be the remote because the valve continues to blink that it is good. I guess i am  still looking for a remote.  Unless it could still be a problem with the valve? Valve works in local.


----------

